# Which opera character are you?



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

I just found this fun quiz - take it and share your results! Sadly, I'm not Scarpia, but I am Figaro which isn't altogether awful 

http://www.playbuzz.com/patricke10/which-opera-character-are-you


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I came out Figaro even though I am a beat-your-breast opera lover as most comedies don't really grab me.
Fun though.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm Queen of the Night.

Uncanny.


----------



## Divasin (Aug 8, 2014)

Wotan... how can I be Wotan... I'm really a Brunnhilde!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Didn't take the quiz, but will just volunteer that I see myself as Papageno. A little bit thick, good-hearted, not that good around women (just ask my wife), and prone to boasting.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Divasin said:


> Wotan... how can I be Wotan... I'm really a Brunnhilde!


Brünnhilde is Wotan's conscience, you know?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

_Manon_?

-- I want my time back.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I got The Queen of the Night, too. I bet it was all down to choosing the mean cat in the end :lol:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I got Wotan, it seems; that's certainly no news.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I got Wotan too - and I can't stop sniggering about it.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Figaro



> Figaro is here, there, everywhere; he's the man for the job not matter what.
> He cuts your hair, fixes your love problems, he creates the perfect schemes and is witty and nonchalant while doing it. Using cunning and creativity to get through life, he is the prime example of the self-made man of the Age of Enlightenment.
> He needs no fortune or titles to be happy, and lets nobody mess around with his right to be a free man. A true revolutionary and idealist!


Weird.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Wotan here too :devil:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Manon_?
> 
> -- I want my time back.


LMFAO Me too!!

"Manon is probably the most enchanting girl there is. She bedazzles everyone around her with her looks, her charm and flirtatious gestures, she is the center of attention in every party. Still, she longs for the luxurious life of the privileged and wealthy, and her hunger for diamonds and pearls prevents her from choosing the love of her life. 
She starts off with all the conditions to make a successful and happy life, but ends up being imprisoned, then dying in the desert as a result of many bad decisions. 
Go figure!"

- This is not me


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

deggial said:


> I got The Queen of the Night, too. I bet it was all down to choosing the mean cat in the end :lol:


Yep, there was definitely that one, and some rather autocratic governing options.

If I had to choose for myself, being a middle-aged man, I'd go with Faust.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Taggart said:


> Figaro
> 
> Weird.


I became Figaro too.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm too senile and computer-challenged to figure out this quiz, but I already know what character I am.

I'm Gurnemanz, defender of swans and interpreter of the Holy Grail. I don't suffer fools in my temple - except for pure ones.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Manon Lescaut...hope i am like Licia Albanese then...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm Figaro. Ridiculous, sometimes I leave the house without combing my own hair, let alone worrying about someone else's.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

It turns out I'm Canio, which is also ridiculous. I'm just not the jealous type. I mean there's no point holding on to someone if they don't want to be with you. Much better to just let them go. Maybe that's why I'm still (happily) single.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I took this one twice.

The first time through I chose that I would be a social democrat and ended up getting Figaro as my character of choice.
The second time through I chose "enlightened despot" and ended up with Wotan instead.

The great thing about all of this is that you can be assured I'll never make political office, so you don't have to find out which I'd actually be...


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Nekrotzar, from Ligeti's Grand Macabre.

Oh, I had to take that quiz... I got Canio, the troubled clown. Just as well.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Figaro? I'm not even a sociable person, you know.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Mimi.........so true.....


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

LOL - Figaro!
_Figaro is here, there, everywhere; he's the man for the job not matter what. 
He cuts your hair, fixes your love problems, he creates the perfect schemes and is witty and nonchalant while doing it. Using cunning and creativity to get through life, 
he is the prime example of the self-made man of the Age of Enlightenment. 
He needs no fortune or titles to be happy, and lets nobody mess around with his right to be a free man. A true revolutionary and idealist!_

Okay, I don't need a fortune to be happy, and I *try* to be witty but otherwise - it's rubbish!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Wotan...? Always though of myself more as a Cavaradossi but with a happy ending!"


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Ummm... I think I like personal reporting better...

See this thread, and my post for more---


----------

